# fido NIGHTMARE...



## dddsee (Jul 10, 2008)

Long story short:

- Currently Rogers customer (2 years contract expire in feb'09) ... want to switch to fido. fido waive early cancel fee. COOL.

- july 16th: Call fido 800#. fido rep got on the phone and put me on waiting list because iphone soldout.
fido rep exlained the ordering process and told me that I won't get charged until they have shipped the iphone to me.

- july 19th: fido charged the full amount on my creditcard. I was very happy because that means the phone has been shipped to me.

- July 23rd: called fido and asked "WHERE'S THE PHONE"... fido said no phone for me yet... still back order. I complaint about the charge and got the "company policy" book thrown at my face. expected shipping date is Aug. 1st.

- aug. 1st: called fido and the shipping date is changed to aug. 5th

- aug. 5th: co-worker got iphone from fido store... lots of iphone in stores (including the 16gb). called fido and was told the shipping date is changed to aug. 15th... told the rep I want to cancel my order. NO CAN"T DO said fido rep. Once order is processed... can't cancel. &^&#&@*^!%&$#... my head is bleeding from all the head banging.

my dear god, what did I do wrong to deserve this?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

dddsee said:


> my dear god, what did I do wrong to deserve this?


You decided to switch phone companies on the eve of the biggest phone launch in history.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So, why did you switch to Rogers' lesser brand? To be like your cool co-worker?


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

A few things were "wrong". Fido is garbage, always has been garbage, and will probably remain garbage until they finally kill it off. At least with Rogers, you know going in that you will be involved in their fraud.

You waited too long to cancel the order, at least if you live in Ontario. In Ontario you are entitled to a ten day period, in which you can cancel an order or return any item for a full refund. They handed you a bunch of malarkey, because to cancel, they just have to reverse the charge for your next bill. Plus, they are not entitled to take the money out of your credit card until they ship the unit. Any company that engages in these practices can be reported to the Ministry of Consumer Affairs, at least in Ontario. (This does not apply to home or automotive contracts though).

I would say that if they do not ship in the next day or so, call your credit card company and complain about the fraudulent transaction, and see if they will cancel the charge.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

EvanPitts said:


> A few things were "wrong". Fido is garbage, always has been garbage, and will probably remain garbage until they finally kill it off. At least with Rogers, you know going in that you will be involved in their fraud.


By the second billing is hardly garbage, and until I switched to CityFido (which is also not garbage!), it saved me alot of money!!!



EvanPitts said:


> You waited too long to cancel the order, at least if you live in Ontario. In Ontario you are entitled to a ten day period, in which you can cancel an order or return any item for a full refund.


15 days, according to Fido T&Cs...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

HowEver said:


> So, why did you switch to Rogers' lesser brand? To be like your cool co-worker?


It says in the OP the switch was to negate the early cancellation fee as per the Rogers/Fido loophole!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> It says in the OP the switch was to negate the early cancellation fee as per the Rogers/Fido loophole!


No, it doesn't, although you might infer that to be the case:



OP said:


> - Currently Rogers customer (2 years contract expire in feb'09) ... want to switch to fido. fido waive early cancel fee. COOL.


That suggests waiving the early cancellation fee was the reason; the OP can confirm it.

Too bad, though, since Rogers was upgrading consumer accounts after 12 months. February 2007 to February 2008+ seems to have met the criteria.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

What's wrong with Fido?
It looks on the surface to be a better deal.
Evenings start earlier.

I skipped the busy Fido store in Toronto Eaton Centre and went into Wireless Wave. They also pooh poohed Fido and had all iPhones instock but only "Rogers" versions. Is Rogers that poorly managed that they would pair different sim cards to iPhones pre retail? 

I walked out, went to the Apple store to buy iPhone docks and a 500GB Time Capsule but both were sold out. That store is closing end of this week for a one week reno.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Nothing wrong with FIDO...in fact I find them much easier to deal with than Rogers.

BTW OP, why didn't you walk into a FIDO retail store to begin with?


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

Malco said:


> What's wrong with Fido?
> It looks on the surface to be a better deal.
> Evenings start earlier.


Minimum wait for Rogers HUP is 12 months vs. Fido's 24. Chances are if you bought an iPhone that you'll want to upgrade to iPhone 4G/whatever when Jobs comes out with it in a year (or so).


----------



## dddsee (Jul 10, 2008)

My intention was to jump ship and join fido and not to pay early cancellation fee. Also I like fido for (Second Billing) and (early 7pm evening). 

PS: For the record, before I call fido 800# to put myself in the waiting line, I went to fido main stores and fido afilliated stores and they all seem to have iphone in stock. I was more than happy to sign up for the 3 years contract but was turned away because (THEY SPEAKS TO NEW ACTIVATIONS ONLY... for commission sake). BTW, this is the same with official big bad ROGERS stores too. so I called the 800# and put myself on the waiting list. now I can't get myself off the list and iphone is in every store.


----------



## classicbean (Jun 7, 2008)

I actually like Fido a lot. I switched from Telus for the iPhone and find the customer service with the puppies to be quite nice. I had some iPhone specific questions and called up to get the answers. The operator had most of the answers for me but wasn't sure of one of them. Not a huge deal. 10 minutes after ending the call, my iPhone rings. It's the operator I had been dealing with. She called me back with the answer.

I hear their customer service hours aren't as good as Rogers', but so far I'm liking the per-second billing, evenings at 7pm and friendly support. 

Glad I chose Fido.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

dddsee said:


> My intention was to jump ship and join fido and not to pay early cancellation fee. Also I like fido for (Second Billing) and (early 7pm evening).
> 
> PS: For the record, before I call fido 800# to put myself in the waiting line, I went to fido main stores and fido afilliated stores and they all seem to have iphone in stock. I was more than happy to sign up for the 3 years contract but was turned away because (THEY SPEAKS TO NEW ACTIVATIONS ONLY... for commission sake). BTW, this is the same with official big bad ROGERS stores too. so I called the 800# and put myself on the waiting list. now I can't get myself off the list and iphone is in every store.


I'd call my credit card company & tell them to reverse the charge! Tell them you paid for the product & never got it, show them proof that you tried to contact the company & that they keep dicking you around! If you argue with them long enough they will cancel the charge & your free to walk into a Fido retailer & pick one up! Of course if you already signed a contract then you may have a hard time explaining... your in a deep hole my friend... just wait it out... sometimes we fall into the cracks of deeply money greedy bastard companies!


----------



## Iqueld (Jul 5, 2008)

The credit card option seems to be the best bet for you man.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

HowEver said:


> So, why did you switch to Rogers' lesser brand? To be like your cool co-worker?


Probably because Fido is better, plus it's ranked #1 in customer satisfaction by JD Power & Associates.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

slicecom said:


> You decided to switch phone companies on the eve of the biggest phone launch in history.


Buddy I'd beg to differ that its the "BIGGEST"

yeah um...



ruffdeezy said:


> Probably because Fido is better, plus it's ranked #1 in customer satisfaction by JD Power & Associates.


Oh! The irony. I lol'ed there.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Name another cell phone launch that people anticipated for years, and then lined up for at all.



spitfire1945 said:


> Buddy I'd beg to differ that its the "BIGGEST"


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Malco said:


> What's wrong with Fido?


Perhaps in Toronto, Fido is decent; but in The Hammer, the phones are always blanking out in the dead zones. One area in Ancaster comes to mind, where it is impossible to dial out at all, but there are dead zones all over the county. It also blanks out at "The Junction" of the QEW/403/407 - the place where one is most likely to need the cell phone to report any number of collisions on any given day.

A friend of mine gave up his Fido because of the difficulty in finding calling cards for it, and the fact that he had to go hunt one down on a monthy basis. He is thinking of going to Virgin because they have a one year card - even though the Virgin phones are pretty crummy.

I never liked Fido because of the name - they just should have never ripped off FidoNet, and they should have picked a better name. But then, Cell phone companies pick some of the worst names imaginable: like ClearNet that had the worst reception and most static imaginable, and Mike, which had a floating head that looked like on old boss of mine. We are stiffed with Fraudgers and Bell Immobility, and I wonder if Yak will end up making me yak?


----------



## essentialz (Jan 19, 2010)

*Whats going on with FIDO?*

I had been with fido for 3 years. I decided to get a lg neon and iphone on jan 10/10. I had ordered both phones with a special data plan that i had arrance with a CS over the phone. They told me that both phones would be shipped together and withing 3-5 days the 19th of Jan at the LATEST. WELL TODAY IT IS THE 19TH! i had recieved my neon withing 3 days of the order and i was very pleased with that. HOWEVER THE IPHONE HAS NOT YET ARRIVE OR BEEN SHIPPED. i called them 5 times por more and each time it was a different answer...on back order, hasnt been shipped, on back order so i decide to wait till today and try again. I CALLED NOW AND THEY TOLD ME ITS BEEN SHIPPED AND I HAD SIGNED FOR IT!:s they had never sent me a tracking number or anything, didnt have a CLUE ON THE STATUS WHEN I CALLED AND TODAY THEY TELL ME THIS. ALSO THEY TRIED TO JACKT HE PLAN WE HAD TALKED ABOUT AND PUT ME ON THEIR BASIC 65 DOLLAR DATA PLAN. I USED TO BE A VERY HAPPY FIDO CUSTOMER, BUT RIGHT NOW IM A VERY SAD SAD SAD SAD FIDO CUSTOMER IF I COULD CANCEL IT RIGHT NOW AND GO SOMEWHERE ELSE I WOULD IN A FLASH! BUT U GOTTA LOVE THEIR AMAZING CUSTOMER CARE WITH NOTHING BUT FEES FOR YOUR CONCERN!


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

essentialz said:


> i had been with fido for 3 years. I decided to get a lg neon and iphone on jan 10/10. I had ordered both phones with a special data plan that i had arrance with a cs over the phone. They told me that both phones would be shipped together and withing 3-5 days the 19th of jan at the latest. Well today it is the 19th! I had recieved my neon withing 3 days of the order and i was very pleased with that. However the iphone has not yet arrive or been shipped. I called them 5 times por more and each time it was a different answer...on back order, hasnt been shipped, on back order so i decide to wait till today and try again. I called now and they told me its been shipped and i had signed for it!:s they had never sent me a tracking number or anything, didnt have a clue on the status when i called and today they tell me this. Also they tried to jackt he plan we had talked about and put me on their basic 65 dollar data plan. I used to be a very happy fido customer, but right now im a very sad sad sad sad fido customer if i could cancel it right now and go somewhere else i would in a flash! But u gotta love their amazing customer care with nothing but fees for your concern!


stop yelling


----------

